# Railway Drug Test - AAS?



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

Gents, does anyone know if steroids are included in the Railway Drug test procedure?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

no i dont think so my mate is a COSS and he said its just rec drugs


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

well that's what i always thought until just speaking with a Network Rail Health and Safety manager. He told me that testosterone and eostrogen levels are also checked.

just wanted to gather further opinion in case he was winding me up!


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

why would they test for eostrogen levels?


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

ano1987 said:


> why would they test for eostrogen levels?


high estrogen levels in males can cause mood swings. maybe they are afraid he will come to work in a tutu.

joke bro, i wouldn't worry to much even if they test for testosterone and estrogen, the only thing they could see is a bad ratio betwen testosterone/epitestosterone glucuronide and i don't think they will put much interest in it. even in the doping tests the ratio methods are proven not to be bullet proof evidence of doping so relax. if they test you specifically for anabolic steroids, that would be a cause of concern.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

they are not testing for AAS..too costly to test for..

basic recreational test costs pennies to do whereas testing for AAS costs couple of hundred pounds...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Why worry though? It is legal for personal use so this all baffles me??

Its not like your entereing the olympics where they are banned.


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

dont think it matters whether it's legal or not, it's to do with drugs altering your mental state and ability to perform your job which is classed as safety critical etc....

the policy says any drug not medically required - but i doubt that they test for everything, as said it would simply cost too much!

that said, the guy i asked did seem genuine and has been in the field for 20+ years so i'm a tad worried seeing as i just did jab no.3 of tren & test last night!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Alchohol is legal, glue is legal but you will still be sacked for that if you are stupid enough to do that. Probe him a bit further mate, see what he says. Also, hundreds of pounds is a lot of money, but to a massive company, it ain't that much and the tests are onyl every six months or so I believe...


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Mike Oxlong said:


> Gents, does anyone know if steroids are included in the Railway Drug test procedure?


I work in a major national rail recruitment company, we do not test for AAS, you will be fine mate


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Totalrebuild said:


> I work in a major national rail recruitment company, we do not test for AAS, you will be fine mate


gis a job! lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

When i worked on the rails i saw someone get sacked for coke but never heard of anyone sacked for AAS, on this subject I have just given another sample because I came back with highhemaglobin, but when I asked the nurse taking the blood he said they were checking my bone marrow aswell? is there anyone that could enlighten me on this..


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Mike let us know how you get on. I started a thread not long ago with the same question only I don't work in rail.

I got pretty much the same responses as above.



Goose said:


> Why worry though? It is legal for personal use so this all baffles me??
> 
> Its not like your entereing the olympics where they are banned.


I have never seen it stated anywhere that it is legal to take AAS either. I have seen that it is Illegal to supply and legal to possess but never that it is legal to take without prescription.


----------



## Mav (Jul 2, 2009)

I am a driver on the railways and know exactly how you feel. You have to be so careful. Even certain painkillers cannot be taken and if they come up in your test you will be sacked!!! It's a mine field when trying to choose supplements.

Mav


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

They look for drugs that can affect your driving capabilities or your mental clearness and stability. as far as i know AAS use in UK is legal so why would you worry. no sweat.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

SvenPowerH said:


> They look for drugs that can affect your driving capabilities or your mental clearness and stability. as far as i know AAS use in UK is legal so why would you worry. no sweat.


This is easy said when your not in the situation, if you thought you could get away with a AAS but weren't 100% sure (as it seems knowone is) then would you risk it?

I'm 95% sure i can get away with it but i'm still brickin it over the course i've got planned for Sept to the point that I might not do it.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Cheese said:


> This is easy said when your not in the situation, if you thought you could get away with a AAS but weren't 100% sure (as it seems knowone is) then would you risk it?
> 
> I'm 95% sure i can get away with it but i'm still brickin it over the course i've got planned for Sept to the point that I might not do it.


Exactly. Same here mate, im gonna go for anavar only and this only stays in your system for three weeks anyways. Ive got a leaflwet on drugs and alcohol, it lists wha theytest for, cannabis, cocaine etc. then thers other other drugs like benzodiaphenes (sp?). BUt does say not specifically and does mention abusing prescription drugs will no be tolerated etc.

I don't rekon they would meself, but I don't know 100%.


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

i past when in middleof my cycle they test for drugs susch as dope drink and coke and x


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks for all the responses guys.

hopefully i won't be tested anyway so it shouldn't be a problem but you never know what's around the corner..... a bit like driving with a beer in you, if someone hits you, you will still be tested.

can sleep easy now (i'll post up some before and after photos from the test/tren course i'm on when it's done!)


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

lee.jones73 said:


> i past when in middleof my cycle they test for drugs susch as dope drink and coke and x


Did they just do a p!ss and breath test mate? What company was it and what job were you doing? P.M me if you don't wanna say. Cheers.


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

avril said:


> testing for AAS costs couple of hundred pounds...


Sorry this is simply not true hormonal test are considered expensive lab test when compared to such as a full blood count which costs about 10p to perform or a coagulation profile thats about 30p. But testsing for testosterone is still only about £1 to a NHS lab.

Now if you go to your GP to get these done yourself privately then it may cost considerably more, for example a blood group costs us about £1.50 to perform we charge gp's £20 if a patient wants it done privately and the gp then adds on???

Steve


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Mate i'm a coss and your ok with the aas


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

dale_flex said:


> Mate i'm a coss and your ok with the aas


Happy days mate. Do you know where I would be able to see a company document that lists the exact tests they do / some kind of standard?

Cheers.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

steve_1111uk said:


> Sorry this is simply not true hormonal test are considered expensive lab test when compared to such as a full blood count which costs about 10p to perform or a coagulation profile thats about 30p. But testsing for testosterone is still only about £1 to a NHS lab.
> 
> Now if you go to your GP to get these done yourself privately then it may cost considerably more, for example a blood group costs us about £1.50 to perform we charge gp's £20 if a patient wants it done privately and the gp then adds on???
> 
> Steve


What do yuo do for a living mate?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

go on company connect web site m8 should have company dr hotline on there somewhere. He'll tell you your ok bud i'll try find you a number myself too


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> What do yuo do for a living mate?


Biomedical Scientist for NHS.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

steve_1111uk said:


> Biomedical Scientist for NHS.


Cocaine, Amphetamines, Methaphetamine, Cannabis (THC), Methadone, Morphine, Buprenorphine, Barbiturates, Benzodiazepines and Ketamine.

These are the 10 substances that they test for where I work. Would there be any reason for aas to contain any of these.

From the research i've carried out i'd say no but a second opinion would be nice.

I would imagine that they test for these exact same substances on the railway to and from the responses I've had they haven't be caught for aas even when being tested mid course.


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

NR/L1/OHS/051 and NR/L2/OHS/00118 are the standards.

An unfit state through drugs means having taken or had administered either a

dosage of any drug that could affect a person's ability to work safely, or one or more

drugs of abuse including, but not limited to, the following:

• Amphetamines, Benzodiazepines

• Cannabis, Cocaine

• MDA (ecstasy), Methadone

• Opiates, Propoxyphene

no mention of Test etc... could be in the 'not limited to' section though i guess?


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Cocaine, Amphetamines, Methaphetamine, Cannabis (THC), Methadone, Morphine, Buprenorphine, Barbiturates, Benzodiazepines and Ketamine.
> 
> These are the 10 substances that they test for where I work. Would there be any reason for aas to contain any of these.
> 
> ...


Mine says exactly the same as that, it's the not limited to bit I'm worried about!

Cheers Dale, I'll look into it further when I get in from work. I know we are 99% chance of us just being paranoid but when it's your career and a job you love, you want to be 100%.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Third time lucky lol.

They* don't *test for AAS, i was a picow for railtrack and have been tested twice, no problems.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

would orals make any difference?


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

i will list exactly what they test for later when im in work i have the results there, but im 100% sure they dont test for aas as ive been cycling on and off for a few years and have gone through about 10-20 drugs n alcohol screenings many of them being random checks, i work in s&t where most things we do are safety critical so get checked a fair bit.

ill post up later when in work.


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

I passed my full medical before being offered employment for NR and i been taking for years and was actually on cycle wen i got my full medical like i say passed with flying colors.....


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

anyone know the score with orals?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Mike Oxlong said:


> NR/L1/OHS/051 and NR/L2/OHS/00118 are the standards.
> 
> An unfit state through drugs means having taken or had administered either a
> 
> ...


bugger thats me out on 4 of the 8 from last saturday night:cursing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

What about clen and eph..??


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

this is a post i made a couple years back...havent been tested since but am 99% sure things are the same...



break said:


> *my last drugs and alcohol screen*
> 
> *Tested: (urine sample)*
> 
> ...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike Oxlong said:


> Gents, does anyone know if steroids are included in the Railway Drug test procedure?


As far as I know they do not, I was on the track myself and know a few lad now that do AAS and they have not been caught, and like as been said it is very expensive...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone else been tested to these standards on eph or clen? :beer:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If you are talking ephedrine then I think that would show up....


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Big_Guns! said:


> What about clen and eph..??


Just about certain eph WILL come up as its Amphetamins in a way...I know of someone who got tested lately not on railway but another job and it came up..Not as eph mind you just something in the amphet region and this is all they had been usin...


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

Big_Guns! said:


> Anyone else been tested to these standards on eph or clen? :beer:


Im not 100% sure but i think eph has a close likeness to amphetimine.


----------



## davidwalker (Jan 9, 2012)

hi all

I'm a coss working for network rail. I wanted to start on a cycle of oxandrolone aka anavar, but because of this drugs test I wasn't sure if i should do it or not.

Oxandrolone is a drug that is used in medicine and prescribed by doctors, so I was thinking of calling chemist online and phone it through to see if there are any medication restrictions that would be put on me while taking anavar.

Any think that this is a good idea?


----------



## davidwalker (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all

I work on the Railway (Pway) and i wanted to start a course of oxandrolone .

I am sure that the drug test does not test for ASS but i am not sure, so what i was going to do was call the on line chemist and put it through.

For all they (chemist) they oxandrolone could have been perscriped.

Do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## cj18 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you haven't taken any yet what harm can it do? At least you'll know either way. I'd be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## big arms (Apr 11, 2012)

i work for network rail does anavar show up in a drug test


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

they only test in the recruitment stage dont they?


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

Im H&S on Network Rail. High Testosterone shows up, AAS are not tested for. Also just declare to the person taking the sample that you take Testosterone depot. Its no punishable and wen high test levels show up they check the form and will see the reason y. If u dont declare then ur engineer or ASM will get questioned and so will you. I rang chemist on call up and declared 500mg p/w and they faxed a form saying ok to carry out full duties


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Same here I rang chemist on call and declared Testosterone depot 500mg p/w and they said im ok to carry out full duties


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

kelvinseal said:


> Im H&S on Network Rail. High Testosterone shows up, AAS are not tested for. Also just declare to the person taking the sample that you take Testosterone depot. Its no punishable and wen high test levels show up they check the form and will see the reason y. If u dont declare then ur engineer or ASM will get questioned and so will you. I rang chemist on call up and declared 500mg p/w and they faxed a form saying ok to carry out full duties


Are we ok with PCT ????


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

NOTHING CHANGES said:


> Are we ok with PCT ????


Yes of course you are, as i said on the first page i was a PICOW and they dont test for AAS and fcuk knows what kelvinseal is on about, my mate is still a PICOP and knows the policy on drug testing.


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Mars said:


> Yes of course you are, as i said on the first page i was a PICOW and they dont test for AAS and fcuk knows what kelvinseal is on about, my mate is still a PICOP and knows the policy on drug testing.


Hi Mars

I have read your post mate I also know your knowledge on AAS is to be respected having read a number of your other posts.

But PICOW is many years ago mate at least 11 as a guess

I also so know the D&A policy but when your whole career depends on something being 200% sure is not a bad thing

So I'd love to here from current Rail workers who have been tested when on gear an what they was on


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

NOTHING CHANGES said:


> Hi Mars
> 
> I have read your post mate I also know your knowledge on AAS is to be respected having read a number of your other posts.
> 
> ...


Fair enough but i also know that they do not test for AAS or related substances. I know this because i make a point of finding these things out.

There are no public or private sector organiziations at present that test for steroids. If you want to find out for yourself about railway workers then this information is freely available under the freedom of information act. Railway workers drugs testing policy comes under section 27 of the Transport and works act.


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Mars said:


> Fair enough but i also know that they do not test for AAS or related substances. I know this because i make a point of finding these things out.
> 
> There are no public or private sector organiziations at present that test for steroids. If you want to find out for yourself about railway workers then this information is freely available under the freedom of information act. Railway workers drugs testing policy comes under section 27 of the Transport and works act.


I fully understand what you are saying mate and there are a list of drugs like

alcohol

amphetamines

cocaine

benzodiazepines

opiates

methadone

cannabis

propoxyphen

mdma (ecstasy)

However I'm a manager and regularly run medication through chemist on call for my staff, there are restrictions placed on a number of other medications that are not listed

For example

CO-CODAMOL - Means you cant work alone

Some Medications that help people quit smoking also have restrictions

if they only test for what in the list how can they see other stuff ?


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

Nothing changes, are railway workers able to use any prohormones or woul they show on drug tests on railway?

Thanks


----------



## Uk83 (Jan 24, 2012)

Have just got my test results back from network rail drug test.after just finishing a cycle of rip blend 225 and anavar the test came back negative!! So the answer to it is no they don't test for steroids!!!  ))


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

Steroids are not tested for but you are breaking the drug and alcohol policy by taking steroids. If requested they can test you for steroids.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

There always seem to be a confusion with taking PH. If you buy a legal one, bought over a counter would that end you job if you tested positive for a steroid. Even though "technically" you have not used aas.

I am sure that many public sector workers and others subjected to tests would very much appreciate a definitive answer to that.


----------



## Jhill (Feb 11, 2017)

Info please just done a piss test for a pts tester told me they will check from rec-steroids, I'm on cycle for test/deca urined 7 days after last hit, am I screwed or was tester trying to frighten me up, can they really detect this or what any info


----------



## SmallBen (Oct 30, 2020)

Jhill said:


> Info please just done a piss test for a pts tester told me they will check from rec-steroids, I'm on cycle for test/deca urined 7 days after last hit, am I screwed or was tester trying to frighten me up, can they really detect this or what any info


 What was the outcome?


----------

